# Enco 1525 8x36" vertical mill



## Dutch (May 28, 2011)

Bought this used 2 years ago from someone I knew in Wisconsin and had it shipped to me here in northern California. I've not been disappointed with it at all. It's a very solid mill. It was manufactured in 1993. The DRO is actually American made in Chatsworth, California (I use to work in Chatsworth). 

I installed an American Rotary 3ph converter so it has the original 1.5hp 3ph motor with 10 speeds. It has lots of power.




Two months ago I installed the column riser. On sale at Grizzly for $180 I took the chance. It was a drop-in installation. Not a single problem. 




I paid $1,700 for this mill 2 years ago and it has paid for itself 2x by making long eye relief scope mounts for vintage Mauser military rifles.

Gewehr 1898 German WW1 infantry rifle 8x57mm





Swedish m/1896 6.5x55mm





Dutch


----------



## Highpower (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Enco 1525 8x36*



			
				Dutch link=topic=2300.msg15263#msg15263 date=1306556708 said:
			
		

> Two months ago I installed the column riser. On sale at Grizzly for $180 I took the chance. It was a drop-in installation. Not a single problem.
> 
> Dutch


Dutch, do you have the part # for your riser?


----------



## Highpower (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Enco 1525 8x36*



			
				platypus20 link=topic=2300.msg15288#msg15288 date=1306607609 said:
			
		

> I have the Jet version of the same mill, a Jet JVM 836, it also the same as a Grizzly G6760 and a few others. I love mine, its been a great addition to the shop. I did power feeds on the X, Y and Z axis, other than, that the only thing I bought is tooling.
> 
> 
> 
> jack


Jack, how did you go about attaching the power feed for the knee? Any special issues?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/4-Riser-Block-for-G6760/H8107


----------



## Highpower (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for the link.  8)


----------



## Highpower (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Enco 1525 8x36*



			
				platypus20 link=topic=2300.msg15675#msg15675 date=1306978810 said:
			
		

> The knee kit was pretty straight forward, it did require a couple of new holes to be drilled and tapped, but nothing major, it took about 2 hours to install.
> 
> 
> jack


That is nice to know. What brand/model power feed(s) did you use?


----------



## Highpower (Jun 2, 2011)

Aha! Also good to know. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## dmac (Jun 16, 2011)

Dutch,  I noticed the rifle rest that you are using for the mauser. Do you have any specs (prints) on it? I have been wanting to build one like it for myself.


----------

